# Modelle 2004 // Gamuza



## AnthonyXIV (4. September 2003)

**************************
Nur fliegen ist schöner? Mit diesem Bike kann man diese Frage vom Boden aus nicht so einfach beantworten, denn die meiste Zeit verbringt man in der Luft! Der Rahmen ist für die härtesten Belastungen des Downhills ausgelegt. Trotzdem ist das Gewicht so verteilt, dass jedes Gramm an der richtigen Stelle sitzt! 

**************************

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus


AnthonyXIV


----------



## Hairider (25. September 2003)

sehr geiles Rad.
Bin jetzt schon mehrmals beim Johannes drauf gesessen und vorallem die Progression ist supergeil. Obwohl er ne superduper weiche feder fährt und ich doch ein paar Kilo mehr wiege als er kriege ich es nicht zum durchschlag bei normaler fahrt.
Sehr geil.
Was soll der Rahmen denn kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (29. September 2003)

Hallo ,

der Gamuz Rahmen wird 2880,-  im Handel kosten.



Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------

